

Ask HN: HN is so unstable these days - yeukhon

I am getting &quot;We&#x27;re having some trouble serving your request. If we&#x27;re down, @HNStatus might have more information&quot; a lot lately. What&#x27;s going on.
======
jeffmould
Same here. Get it about 2-3 times a day, but when I refresh the page all works
fine. For me it says it is a Cloudflare issue.

------
wjossey
I'd take a hunch and say it's not Cloudflare, but rather cloudflare having
link issues back to HN. Given that all the HN traffic likely proxies through
Cloudflare, you're seeing a custom down page when Cloudflare can't complete
the request.

~~~
toomuchtodo
What stack is HN built on?

~~~
idoh
The app / app server / web server are written in arc. Arc runs on top of
Racket. There's source code for an old version of HN over at arclanguage.com

------
ColinWright
I asked the same thing a week ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7276780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7276780)

